# Euramobil 810



## maximillian

I have recently purchased a Euramobil 810 with some messed up electrics. How does one switch off the engine heating system? How does one operate the ventilation system? ( location of swiches etc) Can anybody tell me the operating functions of the control panel, manual not very helpful (have put an alarm on but cannot seem to disable it)? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## joedenise

Always fancied one but know nothing about the workings - but it least this will give it a bump!

Joe


----------



## Chudders

Got an 810 but a bit confused by your queries. Are you talking about the heating from the engine that heats the habitation area and which ventilation system. If its the Isoair then the fan control is a 3 speed above the door. The switches for the engine heating in the habitation is alongside the passenger seat rear. Can you explain a bit more and will try to help
Dave


----------



## maximillian

Thanks for the info. Found the switches for the engine heating.The 2 switches on top of the control panel, I take to be something to do with heating or ventilation but don't seem to do anything and as far as the alarm is concerned I can alter the time but cannot switch it off


----------



## stevebill

*Eura Mobil 810*

Hi, 
I picked up a Eura Mobil 635 this week. The two sliding temp gizmos on top of the dash apparently manage temp in the rear. They way it was sold to me " get them on hot half an hour before you arrive on the site in Winter..." I need to read through a mass of info I got with the van- if there's anything in English I'll shout it out. 
There are all manner of things Im hazy about!
cheers
Steve


----------



## Chudders

The two switches on the top right of the control panel probably don,t do anything they are to do with an extra that could be fiited relating to a gas changeover valve and detector etc. The two switches for the habitation heating by the passenger seat control a two speed fan but will only work when the hab electrics are on and the lighting control switch.
Dave


----------



## WillanDi

Chudders said:


> The two switches on the top right of the control panel probably don,t do anything they are to do with an extra that could be fiited relating to a gas changeover valve and detector etc. The two switches for the habitation heating by the passenger seat control a two speed fan but will only work when the hab electrics are on and the lighting control switch.
> Dave


If it's anything like the engine-cooling-system-fed habitation heating system on our Burstner, it has a fan switch (like yours seems to have) but it also has a diverter valve which switches off the heated coolant supply to the heater matrix in the back. Took me ages to find it (in Morocco, so there was a certain 'melting' urgency) but eventually I followed the hot air ducts back to the matrix, then followed the feed pipes back towards the engine and found a (awkward to get at) valve block.
Will


----------



## maximillian

Thanks Chudders for the info,found the engine heater switches. cannot see any fan control switches above door, the blower unit is there, by the battery box but can't find anything that gets it going. Still haven't found out how to switch off the alarm on the control panel,though I can change the time.


----------



## HarleyDave

I think we need some pictures to make sure we are all talking about the same things

I will try to take some later today

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Update

Photo posted on the other current (Hah!) Eura Mobil thread (Battery Charger) http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-114925-0-days0-orderasc-.html and also hopefully an answer to the alarm clock question

Cheers

Dave

PS must find out how to paste in a link to another thread without losing my place here...


----------



## HarleyDave

*Eura Mobil (Activa, Contura and Integra) Electrical System*

Following on from some other enquiries about CBE electrics and solar connections etc I emailed CBE and they sent me a file with a description of the electrical installation for the Integra, Contura and Activa.

This may be of assistance/interest to anyone who, like me, would like to know a bit more about how it all works.

Unfortunately at 4Mb it is too big to post here but I am happy to send out by PM

I have attached a snapshot of one page to give you the idea

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

*Eura Mobil Electrical Handbook*

Jasp

I got your PM but will need a real email address as the MHF PM system has the same size limitations as posting on the forum (I have just found out...)

Likewise anyone else who might like a copy.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Dave you have a PM from me requesting details if you would be so kind
Thanks, Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Dave - Email sent with attachment

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for ther info, all received, Now I have to work out whether it will enable me to calibrate the two temperature sensors as they both read about 312 degrees. used to be Ok, so don,t know what has happened to cause that.
Anyway will read carefully
Thanks, Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

There's some good stuff in there Dave

I found I can set the control panel so that when filling the water tank it alerts me audibly when it is almost full (press and hold "mode")

How cool is that?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Dave, Thanks for the advice. I will have a go at pressing and holding the mode button. Up till now I simply just press the mode button which as far as I remember brings up the alarm clock then up and down arrows changes it to time adjust and contrast but nothing about temperature or any other settings. Does holding the mode button bring up other alternatives.
Regards, Dave

Now Ithink I got that wrong, I think I press the prog button then up and down for alarm clock, clock and contrast, will have to have a look next time I am at the van


----------



## HarleyDave

Press water symbol to see how much drinking water you have, then press and hold mode

Display will change to "Filling" and I believe will beep at 75%, double beep at 85% and beeeeeeeeeeep at 95%

_DRINK WATER CHARGE
This function is utilized when the tank is filled with water; it shows the reached level of
the water in the tank. Press the button drink water tank and keeping pressed the button
MODE for more than 3 seconds and each second shows the reached level together
with a sound indicating the imminent filling of the tank (a short sound = 75%, two short
sounds = 85% and a long one = 95%)_

Cheers

Dave


----------

